# Garmin to GoPro adapter



## Vancbiker (May 25, 2005)

In addition to the range of bike light to GoPro adapters I make, I sometimes get requests for custom parts. Here is a Garmin to GoPro adapter I made recently.









Not planning on these being a stock item, but the CNC programs are ready to go if needed....

PM or e-mail from the website in my sig line for more info.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

Interesting. I have a couple of these:

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00IZG63MA/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

And your bit there looks to be another fitment option if I need to raise the computer mount a touch and bring it a little closer to the head tube.


----------



## Vancbiker (May 25, 2005)

Yeah, the guy that ordered the custom ones knew about the Rec-Mount type, but when you need something special, you need something special.

When we first started discussing the project, I could not believe that someone did not already make pretty much the exact thing. Some time on Google only brought up some 3D printed ones and we know what happens to those when stressed much.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

I'm curious what circumstances warranted that he needed the mount you made for him.

I almost ended up buying the k-edge version of the same mount. But I liked the Rec-mounts version because of its use of the gopro adapters, and how I could buy an adapter to attach my Garmin Oregon 450 to the same spot, which I did buy. I like that the GoPro mount has become standard for so many things because it really offers a lot of flexibility. Really easy to mix-and-match stuff to get exactly what you need.


----------



## Vancbiker (May 25, 2005)

Harold said:


> I'm curious what circumstances warranted that he needed the mount you made for him.


This particular user has several bikes, all equipped with GoPro mounts (K-Edge and mine) for camera and other uses, front and rear. He also uses Garmin stuff (Edge and Varia taillight) so wanted a way to leave the GoPro mounts permanently attached and just swap things around.

The huge availability of GoPro mounts to go pretty much anywhere and the relative simplicity of the interface is why it has become kind of a de-facto standard for so many uses.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

Gotcha

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------

